
Mark Zuckerberg has to go. Here are 25 reasons why - microwavecamera
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/08/mark-zuckerberg-has-to-go
======
mimixco
FB is a disgusting company and the fastest way to make Zuck go away is to
delete your account entirely. Even that requires their permission and
intervention!

~~~
craftoman
Worst thing ever happened to internet

